# Thunderbolt 3 port with USB peripherals - totally confused?



## Mikehit (Jun 20, 2018)

I am looking at getting a laptop with USB-C connectors - one USB-C port and two Thunderbolt 3 ports.

My card reader and external hard drives both have USB-A connections. I know I can get USB-A to USB-C adapters but will they then work with the Tunderbolt ports? 
Or do I need to get specialist Thunderbolt adapters? The only Thunderbolt adapters I have seen so far are hubs at £200 - but I am aware I may be searching for the wrong thing! 

Any advice is welcome.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 20, 2018)

can you just get new cables rather than adapter? Many portable drives have a standard usb cable that can be replaced. For example, a micro usb to USB-C cable. It should be compatible with thunderbolt 3, but you could get a cable and try. A adapter should work as well, but I'd get new cables, since everything is moving to the new standard.

https://www.amazon.com/Cable-Matters-Micro-Braided-Jacket/dp/B00UUBRX0Y/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1529505481&sr=8-3&keywords=micro-usb+to+usb-c+cable


----------



## hmatthes (Jun 20, 2018)

I use two adapters, both very inexpensive: USB-C connected USB-3 four ports; USB-C card reader
The four port USB-3 adapter supports standard USB stuff without any problems. Even backup drives.
The card reader is much faster than the standard USB card reader.


----------



## Mikehit (Jun 20, 2018)

Thank you Mt Spokane.


I have re-read my post and it may be confusing with reference to 'USB Type C'. etc, so here it is again for anyone reading for the first time:

I am looking at getting a laptop that has one USB3 port and two Thunderbolt3 ports. All connectors are Type C ports (none of the square ones we are more used to seeing with USBs). 

My card reader and external hard drives both have Type-A connections and cables. 
I can see two simple options: I can get a USB cable that has Type A one end and Type C the other or I could get a USB adapter to convert Type A connector to Type C port. 

So my question is whether a USB device with USB cable will communicate with a Thunderbolt3 Port? I understand that there are specialised Thunderbolt cables that will take advantage of the full data loads Thunderbolt can carry. 

If USB cables don't communicate through Thunderbolt3 port then I presume I will need a fancy dock type thingy.


----------



## Mikehit (Jun 20, 2018)

hmatthes said:


> I use two adapters, both very inexpensive: USB-C connected USB-3 four ports; USB-C card reader
> The four port USB-3 adapter supports standard USB stuff without any problems. Even backup drives.
> The card reader is much faster than the standard USB card reader.



Thanks. I thought of those options. It is just that I bought a compact laptop for its portability and it seems almost perverse to start adding bits to carry around. I will do it if I need to but if I can take advantage of the Thunderbolt ports it will be so much easier.


----------



## jolyonralph (Jun 20, 2018)

The answer is:

A thunderbolt 3 port is an "Advanced" USB-3 type C port, so anything that will work on a USB-3 type C port will also work on a thunderbolt 3 port.

However, thunderbolt 3 devices won't work when connected to a type C usb-3 port, or if they do they won't work at thunderbolt 3 speeds.


----------



## Talys (Jun 20, 2018)

thunderbolt 3 ports have usb-c connectors and can use any usb-c peripheral.

usb-c can use usb-A with an adapter.

So, you just need something like this:

https://www.amazon.com/Adapter-Thunderbolt-MacBook-Galaxy-Devices/dp/B07CVX3516/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?ie=UTF8&qid=1529511565&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=usb+to+thunderbolt+3&psc=1

Or, a hub type of thing, with multiple ports:

https://www.amazon.com/Hub-Adapter-Thunderbolt-Delivery-Chromebook/dp/B07BFN6HGN/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1529511728&sr=8-6&keywords=usb+to+thunderbolt+3+hub

But personally, I like laptops that have at least 1 of the old USB ports, just because when I'm somewhere else, and someone gives me a USB stick, they are always USB A, and not having an adapter with me means I can't check the stick.

Plus, there are some non-storage USB accessories that are just easier to plug in without an adapter (especially if I'm not at home, and I've forgotten an adapter).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 21, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> Thank you Mt Spokane.
> 
> 
> I have re-read my post and it may be confusing with reference to 'USB Type C'. etc, so here it is again for anyone reading for the first time:
> ...


Thunderbolt 3 uses USB-C connectors, so cables for them are a good idea. The thing about USB-3 / Thunderbolt 3 is that you do not need to orient the connector.


----------



## ethanz (Jun 21, 2018)

Can you link the laptop so we can see it?


----------



## scottkinfw (Jun 21, 2018)

USB C should be compatible with Thunderbolt 3


----------

